# For those that can't afford a holiday this year....



## Richard Dowling (26 Jul 2014)

Well not quite, but its almost like diving a reef! Click here to check out Reef Cam!


----------



## Edvet (26 Jul 2014)

I am just waiting for new episodes of "THE FISH GUYS":https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDIt33wrOT25jwzucibiGUw


----------



## BigTom (26 Jul 2014)

Edvet said:


> I am just waiting for new episodes of "THE FISH GUYS":https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDIt33wrOT25jwzucibiGUw



I bugged Ivan about series 3 last month and he said 'very soon', but nothing so far :/

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## weejoe (26 Jul 2014)

Edvet thanks for the link this looks good  Joe


----------



## Lindy (28 Jul 2014)

Fish guys looks great, I'll be watching that!


----------



## Edvet (28 Jul 2014)

Well, they did a few seasons already, it's an aquired taste , but i like it.


----------



## BigTom (28 Jul 2014)

Edvet said:


> Well, they did a few seasons already, it's an aquired taste , but i like it.



Heh yeah you do sometimes wonder why you've just spent 20 minutes watching footage of two guys eating chicken and looking at a map in a dank hotel room, or driving for 8 hours down a potholed road in what feels like real time. But then you get rewarded with something absolutely amazing and it's all worth it.

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (28 Jul 2014)

Cans of tuna and crisps!
I am always surprised by their lack of preparation though, i know they are amateurs/hobbiists, but with little forethought they could have more succes.
But realy realy nice underwater footage, just could do with more


----------



## parotet (30 Jul 2014)

Yep,  I agree with you that some parts of the footage are not (let's say) essential... But everytime I watch the underwater scenes... wow I feel the need of diving in my aquarium


----------



## Jan Larsen (31 Aug 2014)

I haven't been able to afford a holiday for 5 years heh. I'll give that reef cam a try.


----------

